# Morrison Archery - Max 5's!!!!



## xxRobinhoodxx (Jan 19, 2015)

I've been on the classifieds section for a few weeks now eye balling some future prospect limbs to accommodate my 19" Satori riser to make a nice hunting rig and although I had a lot of great responses, I couldn't find the exact ones I was truly looking for. A fellow archer lefty4 (Doug) really gave me some insight on Border and Morrison style limbs. I am so glad he did. I have heard nothing but great things from both types of limbs and decided to do some research. The next day I ended up giving Brandon a call and he is such a great guy! Really down to earth and answered all my questions thoroughly. Anywho, to make a long story short, he's gonna be making me a set of Max 5's #[email protected]" mediums to put on my 19" Satori which should make it about a #45 bow. I am beyond excited to get these and get my hunting rig ready to go for the year. Special thanks to Doug for being patient and giving me more insight on these limbs as well. I will post pics of the limbs when they arrive in a few weeks! 

:cheers:


----------



## ibboone (Nov 10, 2015)

Soumds like you made a good decision. Look forward to seeing pics. 

Dan


----------



## paulm2014 (Jul 18, 2013)

I may be doing the same thing in the future when I get ready to fund some limbs! They look so sweet and the youtube video of the morrison ilf limbs compared to the border ilf really sold me. Seemed that theyhad much less recovery and feedback


----------



## paulm2014 (Jul 18, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdNGkZ5SKZ0


----------



## xxRobinhoodxx (Jan 19, 2015)

Brandon told me this morning the max's are great limbs. The difference between the 4's and 5's are 4-7 fps I believe. But the 4's feel like you are pulling the same weight from start to finish so to speak as the 5's the more you get to your anchor point, the less weight it feels your holding back. With back tension releases and me always touching my shoulder for my follow through, it should be a very smooth limb to shoot. I would deff look into some when you get the funds. I'll be posting some feedback from what I find when I get them set up as well!


----------



## paulm2014 (Jul 18, 2013)

The increase in performance and feel makes me hesitant to wait for the Max 6s though if they do perform that much better as I keep reading! haha but it may be hard to improve on the 5s


----------



## xxRobinhoodxx (Jan 19, 2015)

The way I look at it you can't go wrong with any of them. Max 4's are still great. It was hard for me to choose between the 2 and I could have easily picked the 4's instead. With these type limbs you can jump in the line-up really at any time. But yeah I can definitely see your point. May be a while before the Max 6's come out and I'm not sure how much more technology will develop by then. They sure have came a long way. All these diff materials they are using now a days. 
:wink:


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Are you speculating about the 6's or is there some concrete information out there?

Bowmania


----------



## xxRobinhoodxx (Jan 19, 2015)

Just speculating Bowmania. Not even sure if 6's will be made, just simply stating that if they are made I can't imagine how or what they would feel like. Only better than the previous is my guess. :wink:


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

Don't overlook the Uukha VX1000 limbs either. Got a chance to shoot them quite a bit the other day. Fantastic limb.


----------



## xxRobinhoodxx (Jan 19, 2015)

That is also true. Ive heard good things about those limbs as well ?


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

We are all eagerly awaiting your review when they arrive! 

There aren't that many Max limbs of any generation out there (at least going by forum posts.)


----------



## V137 (Jan 23, 2018)

I have Max 5's and have been shooting them for a few months and I can't get over how much I enjoy shooting them. So far everything about them is awesome and I do not want to use my "normal" recurve limbs. They aren't cheap, but I will probably get another set so I have a choice on draw weights and then I will sell my other conventional target limbs.


----------



## Arkie-Guss (Jan 25, 2018)

I’m just getting into the ILF game...picked up a set of Bob’s original carbon foam curve limbs and one of his 15” risers and I’m really impressed...!! Sounds like Brandon is stepping it up with the Max 4&5 limbs...I’m gonna keep an eye on this ...probably gonna cost me some money..!!


----------



## V137 (Jan 23, 2018)

You won't regret getting max 5's.


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 28, 2004)

xxRobinhoodxx said:


> I've been on the classifieds section for a few weeks now eye balling some future prospect limbs to accommodate my 19" Satori riser to make a nice hunting rig and although I had a lot of great responses, I couldn't find the exact ones I was truly looking for. A fellow archer lefty4 (Doug) really gave me some insight on Border and Morrison style limbs. I am so glad he did. I have heard nothing but great things from both types of limbs and decided to do some research. The next day I ended up giving Brandon a call and he is such a great guy! Really down to earth and answered all my questions thoroughly. Anywho, to make a long story short, he's gonna be making me a set of *Max 5's #[email protected]" mediums to put on my 19" Satori which should make it about a #45 bow.* I am beyond excited to get these and get my hunting rig ready to go for the year. Special thanks to Doug for being patient and giving me more insight on these limbs as well. I will post pics of the limbs when they arrive in a few weeks!
> 
> :cheers:


Is this a typo? Are max limbs rated on a shorter riser?


----------



## xxRobinhoodxx (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes typo. meant 28” not 29” lol they are rated on a 17” riser but mine is 19” so that should put me in the ballpark around 45# I would say. I purchased a shaft test kit from 3 rivers(Gold Tip Traditional Classic) to play around with this bow. I am thinking this bow is gonna either like the .400-.500 spine arrows. Will definitely be updating this thread as I go on! Anybody who has max5’s, go ahead and post your setup and findings as well!!


----------



## xxRobinhoodxx (Jan 19, 2015)

Guess what came in the mail today! The 5's have a really mean curve to them :mg:


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice looking limbs. Did you get a chance to shoot them yet?


----------



## xxRobinhoodxx (Jan 19, 2015)

Not yet. I am currently making the string for the rig, but its a blizzard outside right now. Hopefully after it clears up ill be able to post a video of how the limbs shoot!


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Blizzards are no excuse to not shoot some arrows lol! I have the 4’s and love em. Looking forward to the vid.


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

. 
I had a chance to meet Brandon a couple weeks ago and got to shoot with him.
Great dude!

Love the MAx 5 Limbs 
I hope to get some soon

~Wojo


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats anxious to see more


----------



## bigfoot522 (Jan 27, 2013)

How much less gain in backend as compared to Max4 and speed similarities?


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Brandon was king enough to send me the draw force chart on them. I was looking at shorts vs mediums so I don't have anything on longs


----------



## ltben (Nov 28, 2016)

Someone compared to uukha ?


----------

